# R4i Revolution



## George290506 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Dealextreme is selling them now for $19.99 USD*











After released *Acekard 2i*, *DSTTi* and *EZ-Flash Vi*, this is the 4th released DSi compatitible flashcart.




 Purchase the R4i Revolution from DealExtreme ($19.99 USD)



 R4i Revolution Website




			
				DEALEXTREME said:
			
		

> Official system file download site: http://www.r4ultra.com/download.htm (free downloads)
> 
> - SLOT-1 flash card supporting the latest Nintendo DSi/NDSi console (also supports NDS and NDS Lite)
> - Same size as an original cards
> ...


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 31, 2008)

I wonder how it is. Can this flashcart really be that bad?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

The R4 Ultra was a rebranded AK2 clone and as this is from the same company I'm guessing it's a rebranded AK2i clone.


----------



## George290506 (Dec 31, 2008)

Is this also the original?


----------



## Minox (Dec 31, 2008)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> I wonder how it is. Can this flashcart really be that bad?


It is a clone of the original R4 without almost any changes at all. While I wouldn't say that the original R4 is crap, I'd say that clones of a outdated flashcart which could damage your DS generally is a bad idea.

Edit: So I was wrong, it's a clone of the Ak2 which I personally think is the best flashcart available with the exception of CycloDS Evolution. But this still doesn't change the fact that it is a clone.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 31, 2008)

This isn't even made by the real R4 team. Seriously.. don't get this.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

i wouldnt be suprised if it looks the same, the box  the reader everything looks the same except for that sticker


----------



## Galacta (Dec 31, 2008)

Its totally cheap though. Im very aware of that it could brick your DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everything original is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Best.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> This isn't even made by the real R4 team. Seriously.. don't get this.



It's called: "Riding the Coattails of the Victor"
Since R4 became so popular, there were numerous clones.
Now that we've entered the DSi age, there are still clones (in name) of the most popular one.
It's most likely an AK2i clone, as has been mentioned, but they're going to take the well-known name in order to sell more units.

Tell your friends.


----------



## ViRGE (Dec 31, 2008)

Why is this crap even being mentioned on GBATemp? It's a fake card from a no-name shop stealing someone else's parts and name, with no promise that it won't break something. The last thing that GBATemp should be doing is advertising this hunk of junk and putting up links to where people can buy one. We shouldn't be encouraging people to buy shoddy, fake merchandise.


----------



## Link5084 (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, nobody should even buy this. Just wait for the CycloDSi folks.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2008)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> The last thing that GBATemp should be doing is advertising this hunk of junk and putting up links to where people can buy one. We shouldn't be encouraging people to buy shoddy, fake merchandise.



The section you're looking at right now is called "User-Submitted News"
You don't need any special credentials to post here. 
Our members post here in the hope that the information they've found might possibly help someone. 
But above all one rule stands:
_Caveat Emptor_;
or, "Let the Buyer Beware".
Simply because something is posted here does not mean it's approved by the staff of GBAtemp.
If you don't trust it, don't buy it. 
Yes, it's really that simple.

And if you want my opinion: I wouldn't buy this.


----------



## jozsua_cruz (Dec 31, 2008)

Does it really work on NDSi and does it also work on nintendo ds lite??

*Posts merged*

and can I also ask what are the best flashcards that works on NDSi and also a reasonable price thank you!!


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 31, 2008)

Lol, Seriously now who is gunna buy this?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 31, 2008)

Same old R4 on DSi?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Lol, Seriously now who is gunna buy this?




What was it that P.T. Barnum said?
_"There's a sucker born every minute."_

Somebody will buy it. 
Quite possibly someone intelligent. 
Give it time and we'll have our answers.


----------



## Triforce (Dec 31, 2008)

Lol R4, what people seem to forget about is the original R4 manufactures getting sued by Nintendo along with the help of a whole list of 3rd party games developers. The R4 team that a lot of you guys keep referring  to can never come back in the same way after that court case so clones are only to be expected. In reality it's not really a fake R4 though as the so called FAKE team seem to be the only people producing R4 products now.

R4i is kinda old news anyway and was posted before Christmas on the 18th, along with news of M3i REAL on Chinese sites.


----------



## davislim (Dec 31, 2008)

hmmm an unofficial R4....wonder if it really works well


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 31, 2008)

THIS IS DA B3S7 TH1NG S1NC3 S1IC3D BR34D

*sarcasm*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 31, 2008)

I knew it! The R4i is a clone of the R4Ultra!


----------



## cracker (Dec 31, 2008)

This product is so wrong... I believe the ARM7 fix is going to be needed for the entire life of the DS/i.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So many unsuspecting noobs will be drawn to this because of the price and just keep the outdated on the fly patching system of the old firmware going... Maybe the Big N will raid the fake R4 manufacturers to get their crap out of the hands of more users. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Galacta said:
			
		

> Its totally cheap though. Im very aware of that it could brick your DS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you buy your original DS carts? JK.. Had to be a smartass.


----------



## SpikeyBryan (Dec 31, 2008)

I almost thought that the R4 team was back


----------



## Isaiah (Dec 31, 2008)

DokiDoki98 said:
			
		

> THIS IS DA B3S7 TH1NG S1NC3 S1IC3D BR34D
> 
> *sarcasm*


L33T GR347 j06


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 31, 2008)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> Why is this crap even being mentioned on GBATemp? It's a fake card from a no-name shop stealing someone else's parts and name, with no promise that it won't break something. The last thing that GBATemp should be doing is advertising this hunk of junk and putting up links to where people can buy one. We shouldn't be encouraging people to buy shoddy, fake merchandise.



At least it might stop there being a thread started every day saying "OMG, new R4 released!" and "There's a R4i!!!!" like still happens with R4-SDHCs.


----------



## George290506 (Dec 31, 2008)

I will not buy it either!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

Kuraudo39 said:
			
		

> DokiDoki98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7H3 B357 +H1N6 1S 4(+U4L1Y (H3E5E!
only a few people will buy this...*cringe*r..4..i..


----------



## enarky (Dec 31, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> ViRGE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like those idiots really would ever read any kind of news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But really, there should be a big red warning message not to buy this, because it's at least dubious if this will ever see an update.


----------



## Jon eBegood (Dec 31, 2008)

Waouw a new "R4" product and everybody talking crap of it without even test it...

I had a Flash2Advance for my GBA then a F2A Ultra. I've played my first rom on a NDS phat with my F2A Ultra after flashing my DS with wifi. Then i bought a Supercard micro SD and a Superkey for my NDS lite and then a R4 at launch coz i was tired of patching every rom i wanna put on my Supercard. And i'm still using it now with YSMenu and i've never had a problem (except compatibility issue that where fixed with YSMenu like every other card had a firmware update). I'm just telling you that so you can see that i'm not a pro-R4-noobz.


The R4 is a good product, it does what i buy it for -> play romz. It as no SHDC support like every other card that came out at the same time. It doesn't have real time save but when i'm hurry i just close my DS without power it off and save at a save point when i've got time.

No support from the official R4 team? If what Triforce says it's true about Nintendo suing them that can happen to every other team. Use YSMenu and the problem is fixed, if you can't install YSMenu sell your NDS and R4 and buy yourself some lego and please don't complain about no new firmware.

Quality and clone? Remember when the first R4 and the M3 simply came out they where the same card with different sticker on it (you could even swap firmware between the two). All flashcard are made in the same manufacture somewhere in china with the same quality. FYI a friend of mine who have just bought an original DSTT broke Two DSlite with it.

Cheap? Flashcard are not top of the end electronic device, how much do you thing they cost when they came out of the manufacture? Now there's a big market for the team and the cheaper will sell better that's all.

Let's wait for a official review and then judge.


----------



## dilav (Dec 31, 2008)

haha, if someone tries this on a DSi please tell if it acually work. Its pretty cool, how there is a clone that works on DSi...


----------



## ChaosBoi (Dec 31, 2008)

Things like this makes me wish someone would pursue an exploit for the SD slot already (If they haven't), assuming if you can access it from the main menu of the DSi.


----------



## cracker (Dec 31, 2008)

Jon eBegood said:
			
		

> Waouw a new "R4" product and everybody talking crap of it without even test it...
> 
> I had a Flash2Advance for my GBA then a F2A Ultra. I've played my first rom on a NDS phat with my F2A Ultra after flashing my DS with wifi. Then i bought a Supercard micro SD and a Superkey for my NDS lite and then a R4 at launch coz i was tired of patching every rom i wanna put on my Supercard. And i'm still using it now with YSMenu and i've never had a problem (except compatibility issue that where fixed with YSMenu like every other card had a firmware update). I'm just telling you that so you can see that i'm not a pro-R4-noobz.
> 
> ...



I know the reason why I feel like it won't be any good is that they stole the R4 design _and_ the R4 name. If they are to be a reputable manufacturer they should have the balls to make a cart that isn't named to mislead users into thinking it is
_the R4_. They just choose to keep using it because of the infamous name that the media/Nintendo targeted.

As for YSMenu, sure you could do that but official support would be nice instead of releasing the product and leaving it up to a homebrew coder to support the cart.

All flash carts are not built in the same place... I will give you that a small number of carts are/were but definitely not all. If they were then there would be no reason to not go the cheap route and have them all use the same or similar menu/loader and would be no reason to have encrypted firmware, etc.


----------



## enarky (Dec 31, 2008)

Jon eBegood, from what one reads this R4i is just a product from an ex-R4 plant going rogue. Trashtalking it is justified, because either it is just a clone and the people behind it don't really have the knowledge to support it behind coming Nintendo DSi protections, or, worse, M3/R4 is behind it and they're just making a quick buck by beating a dead horse and won't support it in the future.

Anyway, IMHO this is a fraud, people just shouldn't buy this.

EDIT:
Yay, five minutes too late... if I saw crackers post earlier I wouldn't have posted that.


----------



## dilav (Dec 31, 2008)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> Things like this makes me wish someone would pursue an exploit for the SD slot already (If they haven't), assuming if you can access it from the main menu of the DSi.



Yea that would be cool...


----------



## JPH (Dec 31, 2008)

like sj66 said - this cart is not made by the original R4ds team ... To answer your questions.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 31, 2008)

wtfisausername said:
			
		

> ChaosBoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's very possible to happen, but no one would want to get their hands dirty by creating a hole for pirates to climb through. It's a slim chance it could get around, but this is the internetz.


----------



## Jon eBegood (Dec 31, 2008)

Cracker: If Nin put them out of Bizness (i don't know if it true) you will never see any official update but that can happen for every team.

Cracker and enarky: If the R4i come from an ex-R4 why is it a problem if they took the design back? They use the name to sell and that's not a problem for me if the product work.

All the "i" card that came out these days are just old card hacked to work on DSi but not DSi designed, like the first DS card where just GBA card that needed trick to play NDS rom. They all are under the hammer of a nin firmware update that blocks them.



			
				enarky said:
			
		

> Anyway, IMHO this is a fraud, people just shouldn't buy this.



I presume that your are using you flashcard only for homebrew and not to "fraud game companies"


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 31, 2008)

r4 is the flashcart father so many will claim it's title and fame and incorporate it with themselves thus u have new users going for it... but still u can't say it's bad, it's good but not as good as cyclo (and the extremely underrated supercard DS --- PPL THIS IS A GREAT FLASHCART)


----------



## enarky (Dec 31, 2008)

How is R4 the "flashcardfather"? Neither were M3 products the first DS flashcards, nor was R4/M3 Simply the first Slot-1 card or even the first that didn't need patching and had NoPass functionality. Where does this weird claim come from? I've read it several times during the last few weeks.


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 31, 2008)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> *r4 is the flashcart father* so many will claim it's title and fame and incorporate it with themselves thus u have new users going for it... but still u can't say it's bad, it's good but not as good as cyclo (and the extremely underrated supercard DS --- PPL THIS IS A GREAT FLASHCART)



LOL, at all. There were MANY flashcarts before the R4, especially the slot-2 cards like the M3 Perfect, EZ Flash IV or the SuperCard mini/SD. The M3 Perfect was a beast of a flashcart. The R4 is just the most popular. It's not the best, nor the first... it's just known to the public. And that's why companies like this one try to exploit as much as they can the name. But the father (or mother) of all the flashcarts? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## pilotwangs (Dec 31, 2008)

I doubt i'll be getting one of these.


----------



## ViRGE (Dec 31, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Lol, Seriously now who is gunna buy this?


Ask DealExtreme; I can't imagine them not getting at least 25 orders for this thing by the end of the week.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

i know who will buy them - idiots people who dont research a little and testers


----------



## dewback (Dec 31, 2008)

you know this will be next

R4i Ultra
R4i III
R4i Pro Revolution
R4i Advance
R4i Deluxe 

did a search on DX for R4 did I miss any


----------



## Volsfan91 (Dec 31, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Lol, Seriously now who is gunna buy this?


The same kids that think that R4 = flashcart and flashcart = R4.


----------



## kimit (Jan 1, 2009)

Why can't the R4 clones just die when the dsi hits stateside?


----------



## Waddle Dee (Jan 2, 2009)

The R4 is kickass, in my opinion... but now THIS?

The R4 team could sue the pants off of whoever the hell made this. AND Nintendo and the other 53 companies shouldn't have won the lawsuits! The R4 team did nothing wrong!


Grr. This is bullshit.


Grr. This is life. xD


----------



## 11811a (Jan 2, 2009)

i have an r4 ultra that works as well as a n card even if its clone its one of the best carts


----------



## cracker (Jan 3, 2009)

11811a said:
			
		

> i have an r4 ultra that works as well as a n card even if its clone its one of the best carts



Do you have any other carts classified by most as 'good'? AK2/RPG, CycloDS, SCONE, M3 Real? Basically any of the carts that don't require an ARM7 fix for games (even new ones). I have an R4 and it is good for all the older games but when it comes to having to find an ARM7 donor then it can get frustrating... The lack of first party support for the firmware/loader is what is the downfall, not the hardware itself (well except for poorly made clones). YSMenu does a lot of the problems but not all.


----------



## sam8392 (Jun 6, 2009)

for anyone in the UK you I recommend these pixelgeeks.co.uk


----------

